# Dalmore Cigar Malt



## slimjim32 (Sep 16, 2010)

Not sure if this belongs here, but since it involves cigars, I figured it could.

Has anyone drank the Dalmore Cigar Malt while smoking a cigar? Is it as good of a pairing as they say it is/should be? Or is it a better scotch by itself?

I have been interested in trying it, but have not been able to find it. I'm sure this is due to the original being discontinued, but there is a new release out. But would like to hear what you all have to say. Thanks!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I love it, my favorite pairing the Dalmore Gran Reserva (which replaces their cigar malt) and a Ave Maria Ark of the Covenant.

My local liquor store was able to score me 2 bottles of the Gran Reserva about a month ago, but I haven't seen the cigar malt in a long while.

The new constellation line from the Dalmore looks amazing, but I've yet to research any cigar pairings with it. Personally, I'm eying a bottle of the 36 year old, aging since the year of my birth!


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Ah, Scotch! And here I was thinking of the ice cream...


----------



## cavscout98 (Apr 14, 2012)

Tagging this one for reference later on...


----------



## markov (Aug 15, 2011)

Cigar Malt is amazing scotch by itself. Calling it cigar malt is more of a tribute to cigar smokers than anything else. The whisky easily stands by itself, and needs no cigar by its side to be good. Of course, pairing it with a cigar is always a good idea. The new release is a bit different, I believe it improved and it's even better now. It's a bit pricey though at around 70€ for what it sells around Europe (in USA might be a lil bit more). You can get some great whiskies that are just as good if not better for half the price.

Edit: forgot to say: as said before in this post, yes, Gran Reserva is same whisky, with removed smoking reference.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Sounds a bit gimmicky, especially at $100+ a bottle. It has done terrible at the san francisco spirits competition. Too much out there for me to start drinking stuff the manufacturers don't feel can stand on its own, and needs to draw in an audience with buzzwords. Very pricey for essentially a 10yr scotch (has 10-15yr old whisky in it). You can easily get a 20-25yr for that price. They're regular 12yr at $40 is okay, but not the best at that price range IMO. Definitely wouldn't double the price for essentially the same age statement.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

There was an article in an issue of Whisky Advocate that explored pairing cigars and scotch. Lagavulin 16 and the Dalmore Cigar Malt did better than the others according to the panel who scored the proceedings...


----------



## Slowpokebill (Nov 29, 2008)

Dalmore's Cigar Malt/ Gran Reserva is a decent middle of the road bottling but there are so many better malts in the $65-100 price range why go there. When it could be had a few years ago at $35-40 bucks I would buy a bottle now and then. Yes, it was good pairing with milder medium body sticks but really not that special, better or different than their standard 12 year bottling.

I know rum isn't Scotch whisky but give some of the better rums a try like, Zaya 12 Year Gran Reserva or Ron Zacapa 23 year a try. Both are almost decadent with a cigar and work better than most Scotch single malts...and this from a whisky snob.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Slowpokebill said:


> I know rum isn't Scotch whisky but give some of the better rums a try like, Zaya 12 Year Gran Reserva or Ron Zacapa 23 year a try. Both are almost decadent with a cigar and work better than most Scotch single malts...and this from a whisky snob.


I would second this and I love whisk(e)y - just my scotch and my cigars separately. Rum is better value with cigars and tends to find harmony easier IMHO. Zacapa 23 or XO and Anejos are a match made in heaven!


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Frodo said:


> There was an article in an issue of Whisky Advocate that explored pairing cigars and scotch. Lagavulin 16 and the Dalmore Cigar Malt did better than the others according to the panel who scored the proceedings...


IMO, Lagavulin would not be a good scotch to drink with a cigar. This coming from a guy who LOVES the stuff. It has enough smoke, peat, iodine, sherry, etc. to not need a cigar getting in the way. The same goes for the cigar, if you want to taste any of it you don't want such a powerful whisky lingering in the mouth. IMO I think the sweeter Highland/Speyside whiskies are best for pairing with a cigar.



Slowpokebill said:


> Dalmore's Cigar Malt/ Gran Reserva is a decent middle of the road bottling but there are so many better malts in the $65-100 price range why go there. When it could be had a few years ago at $35-40 bucks I would buy a bottle now and then. Yes, it was good pairing with milder medium body sticks but really not that special, better or different than their standard 12 year bottling.
> 
> I know rum isn't Scotch whisky but give some of the better rums a try like, Zaya 12 Year Gran Reserva or Ron Zacapa 23 year a try. Both are almost decadent with a cigar and work better than most Scotch single malts...and this from a whisky snob.


I've been enjoying the Ron Abuelo lately. THe Zaya I got was overpoweringly sweet. I've been resisting the Zacapa due to just not being comfortable with their bogus age statement of 23yr, when the back clearly says made with 6yr old rum.



Frodo said:


> I would second this and I love whisk(e)y - just my scotch and my cigars separately. Rum is better value with cigars and tends to find harmony easier IMHO. Zacapa 23 or XO and Anejos are a match made in heaven!


I too think Rum pairs better than Whisky. I think Bourbon fits in between them but sometimes the charred flavor of bourbon is overpowering to me and there are other more smooth Scotches that I would prefer. Everyone loves that Zacapa, might need to make it my next bottle of rum.


----------



## TheTomcat (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a bottle of the original Cigar Malt. It's very good, but mot my favorite. Cragganmore and most Macallan 25 are still my fav's. As far as pairing goes. For me it's like anything else. Drink what you are in the mood for. Sometimes (to the great dismay of many sommaliers) I drink red wine with fish or whiye with pasta or steak.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't stand rum, not mixed or plain. I have yet to meet a rum I like. So Highland malts and Speysides are what my cigars prefer. Lagavulin and any Islay whiskys are just too strong and should be enjoyed solo, imo. Their flavors can't be denied and I'd hate to make them compete with a fine smoke.


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I just saw the CigarMalt at Costco for about $100.


----------

